# Best way to slice up blocks



## SloLouie (Sep 11, 2013)

I sure this is a pretty simple dilemma, but I thought I'd ask anyway. I was given these cool blocks of wood, Walnut, Cherry & Bubinga, and I'm not sure how to determine the best way to cut them into pen blanks. The Cherry is fairly non descript, but the Walnut and Bubinga look like they have nice graining. Should I cut with the grain, cross grain or 45°. It seems like there will be alot of waste if I cut at 45°. Each piece is about 2" thick. Comments would be appreciated
Cheers,
Rob


----------



## randyrls (Sep 11, 2013)

Rob;  Since the blocks appear to be 2" thick, you can certainly cut them into blocks and then cut each to 1" x 1" or make three cuts and get a bit less than 3/4" but three blanks.  Think about how to cut so you can get a few short blanks for Single tube pens.  Layout the lines 

A band saw is preferred to keep the waste to a minimum, especially if you want to go the three blanks route.

Remember that old saw, "Do you think ______ grows on trees?"
Well;  "Do you think wood grows on trees"?


----------



## SloLouie (Sep 12, 2013)

Randy, I do have a bandsaw, its time I practice my fine cutting skills. I didn't think of getting three blanks with careful cutting. I've got so much to learn! With three blanks I guess I can try the three different cuts as well.
Cheers,
Rob


----------



## stonepecker (Sep 12, 2013)

What about tracing them on a piece of paper and laying out the lines......  to see which way is the best?


----------



## SteveG (Sep 12, 2013)

Some times when I have a block or slab with a mix of really good figure and some not-so-good, I stop and decide how to approach cutting. Most of the time I opt for selective cuts which yield outstanding blanks and accept as much throw away pieces as necessary. This is the result of previously going for max yield that gave this result: those so-so blanks are still hanging around because they are just never good enough to use. In effect my "max yield" approach gave me 100% waste. 
Steve


----------



## Kenny Durrant (Sep 12, 2013)

I tend to agree with Steve. I would go with whatever would give the best looking blanks. On the other hand as far as the plain or otherwise waste I would use for segmenting.


----------



## Stuarta (Sep 12, 2013)

Have you. Considered cutting them on a bias? What is left over can be glued up for a different design.


----------



## BSea (Sep 12, 2013)

I agree with SteveG.  I try to cross cut or close to it to get a more interesting blank.  Even if I get less use from the slab.  And don't throw away the waste.  Segmenting might be in your future, and if not, you might be able to trade the scraps for something you can use.  

EDIT: The pen in my avatar is made from scraps glued together.


----------

